# Would Vallisneria be fine in a 20 gallon long?



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a 20 long which is 12 inches high. Would having Vallisneria species be okay? Would it be too big? I have a finnex stingray LED, eco-complete, and Flourish root tabs. I have aquascaping scissors so figured just trimming it would be fine. 

The vallisneria species I am interest in is Vallisneria Spiralis and possibly Vallisneria Americana. I recently have come across that trimming the leaves with make the leaf rot and die away. Is it okay to trim with the typical aquascaping scissors?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cutting Val's make them look bad and causes the leaves to die off. This would be a poor plant choice for a short tank. Val's can grow many feet in length.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_Tee_Shirt (Aug 19, 2016)

Aqua3 said:


> I have a 20 long which is 12 inches high. Would having Vallisneria species be okay? Would it be too big? I have a finnex stingray LED, eco-complete, and Flourish root tabs. I have aquascaping scissors so figured just trimming it would be fine.
> 
> The vallisneria species I am interest in is Vallisneria Spiralis and possibly Vallisneria Americana. I recently have come across that trimming the leaves with make the leaf rot and die away. Is it okay to trim with the typical aquascaping scissors?


IME both val. spiralis and val. americana grow VERY tall/long. I've had a few that hit the top of my 29 high, and then grew an additional 30+ inches! I have trimmed them and every single time it looks awful. They get brown at the cut, and some of the cut leaves will die off. I wouldn't recommend them in your 20 long, unless you want the complete surface of the tank to be covered by the vals. That being said, long tanks look super cool with the vals growing in a rear corner and then flowing across the surface to a side with low growing plants.

I'm wondering if something like a chain sword would be a better option. They have that tall grassy look, but only get to about 6-8 inches instead so wouldn't need the leaves to be trimmed.

Aquatic Plants for Freshwater Aquariums: ChainSword - Narrow Leaf


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Black_Tee_Shirt said:


> IME both val. spiralis and val. americana grow VERY tall/long. I've had a few that hit the top of my 29 high, and then grew an additional 30+ inches! I have trimmed them and every single time it looks awful. They get brown at the cut, and some of the cut leaves will die off. I wouldn't recommend them in your 20 long, unless you want the complete surface of the tank to be covered by the vals. That being said, long tanks look super cool with the vals growing in a rear corner and then flowing across the surface to a side with low growing plants.
> 
> I'm wondering if something like a chain sword would be a better option. They have that tall grassy look, but only get to about 6-8 inches instead so wouldn't need the leaves to be trimmed.
> 
> Aquatic Plants for Freshwater Aquariums: ChainSword - Narrow Leaf



Thanks, I figured it wouldn't be a great option for a 20 long. I do like the chain sword but that seems more of a midground than a background plant for a 12 inch high aquarium. Will still be looking. If you have any more suggestions for background plants that get around 12 inches would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

Are you looking for something that stops growing at around 12 inches? Or are you good with trimming? Lots of stem plants are easy to grow and easy to trim to a certain height. Pick something that will do well with your lighting/co2 and dosing regime put your aquascaping scissor to use.


----------



## Black_Tee_Shirt (Aug 19, 2016)

Aqua3 said:


> Thanks, I figured it wouldn't be a great option for a 20 long. I do like the chain sword but that seems more of a midground than a background plant for a 12 inch high aquarium. Will still be looking. If you have any more suggestions for background plants that get around 12 inches would be greatly appreciated.


For leafy background growth, I'd consider something in the cryptocoryne family, anubias, or amazon sword. Most leafy background plants will grow more than 12 inches, but these tend to be a bit bushier than a val, so the growth may not be directly up to the surface. This also depends on lighting, light position, ferts, etc.

IMO you cannot beat the look ludwigia repens as a stand out background plant. When they hit the surface, they can be cut and propagated, so you don't have to worry about height as much. I tend to prefer stem plants (ludwigia, wisteria, moneywort, etc) in the background because they can be cut and propagated. The bonus is you can get a full background using relatively few plants to start.


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Black_Tee_Shirt said:


> For leafy background growth, I'd consider something in the cryptocoryne family, anubias, or amazon sword. Most leafy background plants will grow more than 12 inches, but these tend to be a bit bushier than a val, so the growth may not be directly up to the surface. This also depends on lighting, light position, ferts, etc.
> 
> IMO you cannot beat the look ludwigia repens as a stand out background plant. When they hit the surface, they can be cut and propagated, so you don't have to worry about height as much. I tend to prefer stem plants (ludwigia, wisteria, moneywort, etc) in the background because they can be cut and propagated. The bonus is you can get a full background using relatively few plants to start.


Thanks for the suggestions. Yeah might go with wisteria or ludwigia for background. I know this is kind of off-topic on this post but what are some good midground and foreground plants for low light? I am aware of crypts, anubias, ferns, etc, but just wondering if you had some good experience with others. thanks.


----------



## Black_Tee_Shirt (Aug 19, 2016)

I've had great success with dwarf lillies, and they really stand out in a crowd of green! Dwarf sag seems to do alright too, but doesn't really grow or send shoots in low light. It basically stays the way it was when planted... But still looks nice.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I dunno, I have jungle val in the rear of my 60g, 24" tank and when it gets to the surface I cut it on an angle. It doesn't turn brown and looks fine. Wisteria is another good choice, but it can grow large too (see photo) - it's planted in the substrate behind the log and it's a good 18"+.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

I've posted this photo on this forum before, but here's my 20 long with Val and one lotus plant. I love the look, but yes, Val will grow super long, hit the end and turn back, growing toward its original location.

Depending on how thick you plant them, they will pile on each other at the surface and kill each other. I just thin them out occasionally. Works OK.


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

K1963158 said:


> Are you looking for something that stops growing at around 12 inches? Or are you good with trimming? Lots of stem plants are easy to grow and easy to trim to a certain height. Pick something that will do well with your lighting/co2 and dosing regime put your aquascaping scissor to use.



I am fine with trimming, just heard that trimming vals with even aquascaping scissors can cause the leaf to melt. I personally love the look of vals, and they would fill up the background relatively quick, maybe mixed in with crypts or wisteria.


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

@Aqua3 I like the look of vals too but have been hesitant to plant because of this trimming issue. I'm setting up a deep tank soon (28") so am going to plant in there. 

Did you see this thread?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/16546-how-do-you-prune-yer-vallisneria.html

Even after reading that 12 inches of tank still seems to be a bit low but you can try and see how it works.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

AbbeysDad said:


> I dunno, I have jungle val in the rear of my 60g, 24" tank and when it gets to the surface I cut it on an angle. It doesn't turn brown and looks fine. Wisteria is another good choice, but it can grow large too (see photo) - it's planted in the substrate behind the log and it's a good 18"+.



same here. i just trim them at an angle and all is good.


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

Vesuvius swords are another option, but they might need more light than a finnex stingray provides. Ludwigias do make nice backgrounds if you want to go the stem plant route.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I keep leopard vals (about as thick and long as Italian val) in my 20g long. They do great and just take over. I don' trim them.
old photo (much more grown in now)


----------

